# (H) Die Levelstoppgilde "Konfuzius" sucht für Neustart (Garrosh)



## Sundo54 (28. September 2012)

Konfuzius sagt: Ist man in kleinen Dingen nicht geduldig, bringt man die großen Vorhaben zum Scheitern.

Homepage:
http://www.konfuzius.gilden-welten.de/portal.php

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/WowGildeKonfuzius

Die Levelstopgilde "KONFUZIUS" besteht nun schon seit mehr als 1 Monat und wir können mit stolz sagen, das wir schon weit mehr als 20 aktive Mitglieder haben.

Der Levelstop liegt momentan bei Stufe 70

Das Konzept unserer Gilde beruht auf Levelstops der Stufen 60, 70, 80 und 85. Auf diesen Levelstops werden wir gemeinsam den dortigen Content (vor allem die Raids) durchspielen.
Da diese Levelstops mehrere Wochen andauern, geben wir auch Gelgenheitsspielern die Chance zu uns aufzuschließen und gemeinsam die "alte Welt" von WoW zu entdecken.

Wir haben auch schon mehreren Neuanfängern in WoW das Spiel nähergebracht, woran man sieht, das wir auch für diese Spieler ein zuhause bieten können. Wir machen kein Progress im Spiel und Raid, sondern spielen gemütlich und ohne Stress. Es wird anderen geholfen voranzukommen und gemeinsam die Gilde weiter entwickelt.

Wir spielen hier alle unseren neuen Mainchar, was heißt, das wir keine Twinkgilde sind und werden möchten. Außerdem sind Erbstücke und Hilfen von höherleveligen Chars untersagt. Wir möchten WoW so gut es geht ursprünglich erleben.

Wir haben wöchentliche Events, die unsere Gemeinschaft weiter festigen und den Spaß am Spiel garantieren sollen. 

Solltest du also Interesse haben mit uns gemeinsam dieses Gildenkonzept zu verwirklichen, ein gewisses Niveau im Spiel an den Tag legen, so bist du gerne eingeladen bei uns mitzumachen. 
Bitte bewerbe und Informiere dich dazu auf der folgenden Seite 
http://www.konfuzius.gilden-welten.de/portal.php

Update: Der Levelstopp wurde nun nach Einstimmung aller Mitglieder auf Level 70 erhöht, da wir einfach der Meinung sind, das uns der BC Content mehr Möglichkeiten als der Classic Content bietet  Die Classic Raids werden wir nun während der levelphase nachholen!  auf diesem Stopp werden wir nun mindestens 8 Monate verbleiben! Das heist es gibt noch mehr als genug Zeit für alle Nachzügler 


Wir freuen uns auf DICH!


----------



## Airidis (28. September 2012)

Ich finde die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht.  Fragt sich bloss wie schnell man auf 60 sein sollte.



Hab sozusagen gar keine Horde Erfahrung ;-)


----------



## Vågor1 (28. September 2012)

Das klingt höchst interessant 

Das würde ich mir glatt näher anschauen!


----------



## Sundo54 (28. September 2012)

erst mal danke für eure Antworten  Bei uns geht es nicht da drum wer am schnellsten auf Level 60 ist! Wir legen zwischendrin immer ein paar Stopps ein, das auch wirklich alle hinterher kommen und wir so ziemlich auf einem Level sind! Wenn ihr Interesse habt bewerbt euch doch einfach bei uns im Forum


----------



## Vågor1 (28. September 2012)

Erledigt


----------



## Sundo54 (28. September 2012)

Dann mal willkommen bei uns ihr 2 )


----------



## pixeljedi (29. September 2012)

nette sache..interessiert wär ich auch aber dann bin ich auf den satz gestoßen:

Erbstücke, Levelhilfen, Goldhilfen und ähnliches sind bei uns nicht erlaubt.

also ichweiß nich was gold oder lvl hilfen sind aber warum keine erbstücke?

ihr macht doch eh lvl stopp.



gruß pixel


----------



## Sundo54 (29. September 2012)

Mit Goldhilfen ist gemeint, das man sich, falls man hier einen mainchar hat kein Gold zuschickt  und mit levelhilfen ist gemeint, das man sich nicht von irgendwelchen lvl 90 Chars durchziehen lässt. Wir wollen keine Erbstücke, da es für jeden die gleiche Situation zum Leveln geben soll! Denn nicht jeder möchte sich die 20€ leisten um seinen mainchar auf den server zu holen um diesen dann die erbstücke zu schicken^^ Wir wollen einfach die selben Verhältnisse wie früher haben


----------



## Deathmaul (30. September 2012)

Ich find das ist eine super Sache und ein Ausgleich z.B. für mich da Aegwynn momentan als Hordler "unspielbar" ist.
Ihr bekommt in eurem Forum gleich direkt eine Bewerbung von mir 

MfG


----------



## Treshor (30. September 2012)

kurze frage darf man die klasse mönch zocken oder erst wenn der content von der gilde erreicht wird ?


----------



## Sundo54 (30. September 2012)

Nein, du darfst natürlich einen Mönch spielen, das ist nicht verboten


----------



## Cadoré (30. September 2012)

Nu sagt mir mal wie das mit den Todesritter bei euch behandelt wird? Die starten ja schon ein paar Level höher als das gewöhliche Fußvolk


----------



## Rawhead (30. September 2012)

viel Glück für eure Gilde, es wird nicht leicht
aber wenn ihr zusammensteht wird das ganze ein absolut neues Spielerlebnis
spielte seit 2007 auf "Khaz'Goroth" , hatte einige Chars auf max, fing dann nochmal ganz von Null auf Alleria in dieser Wahnsinnsgilde an
habs nie bereut

Grüße von der Levelstopgilde "Wächter der Zeit" - Server Alleria


----------



## Sundo54 (1. Oktober 2012)

Dankeschön Rawhead, zusammenhalten werden wir auf jedenfall! ) und mit Todesritter sieht es so aus, das sie erst erlaubt sein werden, wenn jeder in der Gilde das Level 55 erreicht hat  Vorher hat es ja eh keinen Sinn


----------



## Sundo54 (1. Oktober 2012)

/push wir werden immer mehr!


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Oktober 2012)

Lieber TE,

bitte halte dich an die Push-Regeln, sonst muss hier leider abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Sundo54 (4. Oktober 2012)

Der momentane Levelstop liegt bei Stufe 29.

Neuankömmlinge haben also noch die Möglichkeit rasch aufzuschließen.

Auf dieser Stufe wollen wir gemeinsam Inis machen und PvP BG betreiben


----------



## Silîtha (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich find die Idee auch interessant und wäre nicht grad MoP rausgekommen würds mich in den Fingern jucken mich euch anzuschliessen, aber noch möcht ich die neuen Sachen sehen 

Was mich verwundert: Warum stoppt ihr auf 49 69 79? Was ist dann mit den 60er, 70er und 80er-Raids? Oder versteh ich was falsch? Also klar, erstmal wegen pvp, aber stoppt ihr auch auf 60, 70, 80 und 85?


----------



## Sundo54 (4. Oktober 2012)

ja, wir stoppen natürlich auch auf 60,70,80 damit ist nur gemeint das wir auf den vorlevelstoppstufen auch immer noch PVP betreiben werden


----------



## gerriekai (7. Oktober 2012)

der lvl stop auf 29 wurde aufgehoben nun geht es zur lvl 60 bei interesse bewerbung im forum


----------



## rengaw6 (7. Oktober 2012)

Finde ich Klasse!
Bin selbst nicht in der Gilde, aber das wäre ein Anreiz für mich wieder WoW zu spielen.
Wenn man bedenkt das der Endconten des jeweiligen addons immer "relativ" schnell durch ist...
Mal überlegen


----------



## Sundo54 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wir werden immer mehr und gehen langsam dem Levelstopp auf 60 entgegen, auf dem wir einige Zeit verbleiben werden  Deswegen gibt es immernoch genug Zeit für neue Mitglieder aufzuschließen  Also traut euch!


----------



## Sundo54 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wir suchen immernoch aktive Leute die mit uns zusammen den alten Content meistern möchten  Los traut euch ihr werdet es nicht bereuen


----------



## Sundo54 (15. Oktober 2012)

Kleines Update im ersten Beitrag


----------



## Sundo54 (21. Oktober 2012)

So die ersten sind jetzt Level 60 geworden, das heist es wird so langsam ernst mit den Raids  Es gibt aber immernoch genug Zeit für Neueinsteiger bei uns mitzumachen! Also traut euch


----------



## Xartoss (21. Oktober 2012)

Super Idee ... vorallen wenn sich die richtigen Leute finden .... 

ich glaub ich klau mir die Idee und versuchs mal bei uns auf Onyxia/Alli "Die Atlantisengel" Sind ja schon Gildenlvl 9 (link= http://eu.battle.net) 

Wenn jemand Interesse hat , mitzuhelfen sowas aufzubauen, einfach jemand der Online ist anschreiben


----------



## Sundo54 (21. Oktober 2012)

Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst Xartoss oder?? sowas geht ja mal garnicht unsre Idee zu klauen und dann gleich im selben thread noch Werbung für seine neue Idee zu machen -.-


----------



## Shahina (21. Oktober 2012)

@Sundo54 Die Idee ist nicht wirklich neu, das man sie dir alleine geklaut hat.
Level Stop Gilden mit genau der Gleichen Idee gibt es zu genüge.

Und da Xartoss das nicht auf dem Gleichen Server startet. dürfte es dir doch eigentlich egal sein.

Ich wünsche euch beiden jedenfalls viel glück damit :-)


----------



## Sundo54 (21. Oktober 2012)

das weis ich schon, aber trotzdem muss er seine Werbung nicht direkt in unsrem Thread posten oder?


----------



## Sundo54 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wir suchen ab sofort nun verstärkt Leute für die baldigen Raids! also traut euch und bewerbt euch bei uns


----------



## Sundo54 (25. Oktober 2012)

Update im ersten Beitrag!


----------



## Sundo54 (31. Oktober 2012)

und wieder ein Update


----------



## Eldorados (2. November 2012)

Schade, das Ihr nur noch DD sucht. Wollte nach einem Jahr Pause einen Heil-Mönch anfangen *seufzt*Gibts die 2te Skillung noch? Dann könnte ich auch als DD dabei sein *lächelt*


----------



## Sundo54 (4. November 2012)

du kannst natürlich gerne trotzdem einen Heiler/DD Mönch spielen, ja die 2te Skillung gibt es noch  Denn es werden sowieso nicht immer alle bei jedem Raid dabei sein! Bei uns bekommt jeder die Chance mitzukommen


----------



## Eldorados (4. November 2012)

Fein fein, dann kann ich mich ja bei euch im Forum mal vorstellen, sobald es freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Sundo54 (5. November 2012)

Dann sag ich mal herzlich willkommen bei uns Eldorados  Es gibt immernoch genug Platz für neue interessierte bei uns! Wir starten bald mit den ersten Raids  Also traut euch und seit dabei


----------



## Tidra-on (12. November 2012)

Leider nimmt auch diese Gilde den Weg sovieler Lev Stopp Gilden. Ohne den ersten Classic Raid betreten zu haben wurde das Lev Stopp schon auf 70 angehoben.


----------



## Sundo54 (12. November 2012)

Update: Der Levelstopp wurde nun nach Einstimmung aller Mitglieder auf Level 70 erhöht, da wir einfach der Meinung sind, das uns der BC Content mehr Möglichkeiten als der Classic Content bietet  Die Classic Raids werden wir nun während der levelphase nachholen!  auf diesem Stopp werden wir nun mindestens 8 Monate verbleiben! Das heist es gibt noch mehr als genug Zeit für alle Nachzügler


----------



## Min1978 (15. November 2012)

So soll es nun weitergehen!


----------



## Deathmaul (15. November 2012)

Sag mal RAINER,

machst du das extra oder so? Nur Mist über die Gilde in JEDEM Forum wo Werbung von uns steht zu schreiben?
Hast du eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun?
Schonmal daran gedacht, dass du dich z.B. damit lächerlich machst?

Hab eigentlich gedacht das du alt genug bist um dein Hirn mal einzuschalten!


----------



## Sundo54 (16. November 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, das wir trotz dieser Schwierigkeiten keinen Gedanken daran verloren haben die Gilde aufzulösen, da wir sehr treue Mitglieder haben, die in allen schwierigen Lagen zu uns halten! Deswegen könnt ihr euch noch weiter fleißig bewerben, wir freuen uns auf jedes neue Mitlglied


----------



## Sundo54 (19. November 2012)

Wir suchen immernoch nette Leute, die mit uns gemeinsam noch einmal den BC Content erleben wollen  also seit dabei und bewerbt euch!


----------

